# 2nd Year Theory Series RLC Question



## Genrazian (Jun 6, 2017)

So I am currently stuck on a thoery question 2nd year series RLC 

resistor is connected in series with a coil acvross 120 v 60 hz supply Current through circuit is 7 A Power taken by circuit is 650 W Coil takes 170 Watts

its asking for volt drop across resistor and coil and power factor of the coil

Since I am looking at a power diagram I went 650 - 170 to get the 480 across the resistor

I then got 840 applied power. The Reactance Total I got was 532.071 

My main issue right now is how do I go about finding more information in the coil.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Dontcha just hate homework ?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Genrazian said:


> So I am currently stuck on a thoery question 2nd year series RLC
> 
> resistor is connected in series with a coil acvross 120 v 60 hz supply Current through circuit is 7 A Power taken by circuit is 650 W Coil takes 170 Watts
> 
> ...


You know what you need about the coil. The 7 amps goes through both the coil and resistor. You know the voltage drop across the coil. You know the reactance, working backwards to remove the resistance will give you the coil inductance. You know the frequency.


----------

